# Question about decoy certification



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm completely new to Schutzhund and all the other sports with a protection phase, so pardon my ignorance. My question is about decoy or helper certification. I think most anyone would like to work with a helper than can bring the best out of a dog and accomplish the most in protection training without wasting time because they understand well what they’re doing, but many of us often have to work with helpers that are not much further along than we are as handlers. Fair enough.

When a helper is “certified” does this mean that they have studied protection theory and demonstrated a certain level of understanding of training dogs in protection or does it simply mean they have demonstrated competence in going through the motions of the exercises for a trial?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bart, I'm still waiting for you to answer my question. In case you forgot the question I asked in your last thread I will repeat it. 

You stated that you grew up in Beverly Hills. A few paragraphs latter, in the same post, you stated that you grew up with farm animals. 

Can you help me out here?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Bart, I'm still waiting for you to answer my question. In case you forgot the question I asked in your last thread I will repeat it.
> 
> You stated that you grew up in Beverly Hills. A few paragraphs latter, in the same post, you stated that you grew up with farm animals.
> 
> Can you help me out here?



I don't think he's lying. Beverly Hills is filled with Turkeys, Asses, Pigs and Cocks.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Bart Karmich said:


> does it simply mean they have demonstrated competence in going through the motions of the exercises for a trial?


Bingo. However there are a few guys in phoenix that are certified schH helpers that really know how to work a dog but then again one of the best of not the best training helper in phoenix doesn't give a shit about schH but he's the guy you want your dog starting at 8wks.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> I don't think he's lying. Beverly Hills is filled with Turkeys, Asses, Pigs and Cocks.


Chris. 

I'm inclined to agree with your statement about the residents of Beverly Hills, but come on David Felliciano is lying through his teeth. "Bart Kamich family man born in Beverly Hills"? LMAO


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I kept going back and forth trying to figure out if Bart was really David F or just some new guy that was a bit accentric . Not anymore . Welcome back to the WDF Bart .


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> I don't think he's lying. Beverly Hills is filled with Turkeys, Asses, Pigs and Cocks.


Yeah Chris, but you don't see too many farm animals hanging there.:lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Yeah Chris, but you don't see too many farm animals hanging there.:lol:


:-o:-omaybe in Bart's house you did:-o:-o
hanging out..or just hanging...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> :-o:-omaybe in Bart's house you did:-o:-o
> hanging out..or just hanging...


Maybe they shared a bedroom with Fellatio!\\/


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> :-o:-omaybe in Bart's house you did:-o:-o
> hanging out..or just hanging...


Hey, Tiajuana isn't that far from LA...maybe on a drunken trip he fell in love with the star of the donkey show...but settled for the donkey.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Hey, Tiajuana isn't that far from LA...maybe on a drunken trip he fell in love with the star of the donkey show...but settled for the donkey.


I thought the donkey *was* the star of the donkey show...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> I thought the donkey *was* the star of the donkey show...


Couldn't tell you, I've never been to TJ.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Couldn't tell you, I've never been to TJ.


Never saw a donkey show in TJ but did see a show with a caged guy in a ape suit who broke out of his cage and started harassing all the little "virgins".\\/


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Never saw a donkey show in TJ but did see a show with a caged guy in a ape suit who broke out of his cage and started harassing all the little "virgins".\\/


was that at Bart's house? or TJ...and were the virgins males or females ??


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> was that at Bart's house? or TJ...and were the virgins males or females ??


I think Bart was down the street at the "OTHER" hangout!:razz:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I think Bart was down the street at the "OTHER" hangout!:razz:


was that the Manhole? the Tool box? the Cockpit? the Mine Shaft or the White Swallow???? or you didn't catch the signage....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> was that the Manhole? the Tool box? the Cockpit? the Mine Shaft or the White Swallow???? or you didn't catch the signage....


This was in 1966! Who the hell knows?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> This was in 1966! Who the hell knows?


must have been blue oyster bar then


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I was in Papa Gayos in 1965 and it's still there, ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I was in Papa Gayos in 1965 and it's still there, ha ha.
> 
> DFrost


I went back many times after '66 but didn't do any "slumming". A friend of mine had a private plane. When I lived in SoCal we would fly down to TJ for a seafood cheap lunch feast. He would gas up his plane there because fuel was much cheaper than California.

I admit it wasn't quite as much fun as the good old days of booze, chicks and "other stuff". 

All now just great fond memories!\\/


----------

